# Iceland doesn't exist @ BMW NAV MAP DVDs



## iceryan (Jul 17, 2017)

Iceland roads have never existed in any BMW DVD NAV MAPS.

Is there any way to import existing Iceland Nav Map data into a BMW DVD?

(Running CCC @2006 E60 //530xi)

There is numerous existing open source and properitary Iceland road/nav maps.

Any sideloading possible?

Not expecting so, but hopeful.

Much thanks!

Ryan


----------

